# 1990 Specialized Epic Carbon Fiber Restoration



## DMilla (Apr 17, 2016)

Found an pristine 1990 Specialized Epic CF to restore. Rides & performs great! Mostly stock Shimano 600 Tri-Color with the following modifications:

1. Re-Cleared the Frame & Forks
2. Added the "S" decal to the seat tube & fork blades
3. Wolber T430 Alpine 700c rims & new nipples
4. Shimano 600 Tri-Color Single-Pivot Calipers (Form over Function)
5. Compact 42cm Handlebar
6. Polished handlebar stem
7. Compact Crankset (50/34), drilled-out & painted to match component grupo
8. 14G Double-Butted Spokes Ft. & Rr.
9. Radial Laced Ft Wheel
10. Added 25T for a 13/25 cassette range
11. Carbon Fiber Seat Post
12. Restored Shimano 600 Tri-Color Brake Levers with red painted trim accents
13. Red painted down-tube shift lever trim bosses

https://goo.gl/photos/RCxJz79sns96dKEN6

OR

https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=dkltVTBnZWpVNElJejZFRG9CN2NIMFNBMTFQUkNR

I did all the work myself with the exception of the clear-coating. I'm very happy with my $420 all-in investment.

Enjoy!


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

I can't view the photos.


----------



## DMilla (Apr 17, 2016)

Sorry about that. I reset the Picasa link. 

https://goo.gl/photos/RCxJz79sns96dKEN6

OR

https://photos.google.com/share/AF1QipMOJxTEhQ2-ztyUDJQnQIebKItc9znCWukHT6mtjebZIW8ilNVRX9j5NJuMQVUk2w?key=dkltVTBnZWpVNElJejZFRG9CN2NIMFNBMTFQUkNR

I potographed the entire process. Here's a few pictures of the finished product:


----------



## Raymo853 (Feb 15, 2005)

No one in 1990 would ride a compact crank. At that time for such a bike, I bet it was sold with a 53/42 setup. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## DMilla (Apr 17, 2016)

Correct! I have the original 600 Tri-Color crankset with 53/39 rings. While this bike will not be my primary climbing bike, I fitted the compact to have the option for climbing in the mountains. I attempted to stylize the crank by drilling & color-matching to the 600 grey groupo.

With that said, I just purchased a complete Dura Ace 7401 7sp grupo and I'm in the process of refitting the bike. Going high-end with my resto-mod ride!


----------



## Blue Star (Jun 9, 2012)

Very nice restoration-build with the red accents... the crank's a real conversation piece too.


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

In 1989 I bought a Specialized Allez Epic and built it up with a mix of Campy components - Chorus crankset, brakeset, derailleurs, and headset. Nuovo Record hubs and shifters, Mavic MA40 rims, 15g DT spokes. I chose some Cinelli stem and bar combo, but forget what it was... I rode that bike until 2003 when I purchased a new STI equipped Klein. It took me almost a month before I stopped reaching for the downtube to shift...


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

That is a cool bike and well done. The drilled cranks make me nervous for you though! That bike is an important one in the evolution of bike frame tech.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I remember buying a carbon Kestrel 200 Sci in 1992. This was back when "steel is real" before pros were even racing aluminum, much less carbon bikes. First bike I ever had with STI shifting. I went back and forth between that bike and a Cannondale with tube shifters. It did get confusing riding the Cannondale into work on Monday after riding the Kestrel all weekend. 

Back then, carbon was really exotic. The guy I shared an office with was an older steel/Campy type who thought carbon bikes were really strange. I told him that I had to be careful with the bike. If it was too hot out, it would get soft, and if I rode it below 30 degrees and dropped it, the frame would shatter. He asked me why on earth did I buy a bike like that. Now I'm the old steel/Campy type. 

Cool Specialized. The red accents on the shifter bosses look nice. There was an urban legend going around that the carbon tubes and the aluminum lugs would interact over time causing the frame to fail. So much for that theory.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

Wow! A drillium crankset . . . that brings back some memories.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

pmf said:


> There was an urban legend going around that the carbon tubes and the aluminum lugs would interact over time causing the frame to fail. So much for that theory.


Resurrected by Specialized with a bulletin some years ago that they don't recommend people riding those old Epics any more. Lawyer stuff, I'm sure. If the joints start to corrode, any perceptive person will notice it.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

I saw one of the Epics when they came out with the deluxe build. 
Hugi hubs and Marwi Ti-Dye spokes. Wow. 
That bike was the coolest thing ever...at the time.



pmf said:


> I remember buying a carbon Kestrel 200 Sci in 1992. This was back when "steel is real" before pros were even racing aluminum, much less carbon bikes.


TVT carbon had already won the Tour in 1986, 1988 and 1989. But carbon technique was still developing for sure.

I have seen a Colnago with the dropout/carbon fiber separation problem. One rear dropout came unglued and pulled right out of the tubing. I also saw a Vitus carbon chainstay pull apart from the bottom bracket while the rider was in a sprint finish. 

Meanwhile I know someone who has a early nineties TVT that comes out now and then, still perfectly sound. I've never seen an Alan fail either.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

nicely done.

I bought a new Allez Epic (yellow graphics) in '93 that was 'old stock' so it's likely a '92.

came with full DA8 STI...it has been almost maint-free the entire time I've owned it, only had to replace the big chain-ring, a jockey pulley, and chains. I upgraded the saddle from a Turbomatic II to a Ti Flite and the original Open 4 CD wheels got maimed in a crash, so it has Open Pros now.

after ~60K miles, I decided to 'retire' it due to concerns about the frame as there are a couple of very minor spots of galvanic corrosion on two lugs. it sees occasional roller duty in the winter and sometimes gets the nod when the main ride is down for repair.

since I am doing a complete re-build of the main ride at the moment, the Epic is seeing daily use now and it continues to performs nicely.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

I had a '94 Epic. I put a lot of miles on it. After a few years I started to see some powdery residue from galvanic corrosion. It was not particularly light compared to modern CF bikes but it did retain a cool lugged look.


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

I have a 1988 version, purple Carbon tubes with lugs. Still is good shape, 100% ridable. has a Dura Ace 7400 series drivetrain


----------



## DMilla (Apr 17, 2016)

As promised, here's the restoration 2.0 with full Dura Ace 7400 7sp gruppo:


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm a Campy guy, but that is a great looking build. Well done! Like this version much better than your previous attempt. Looks like it came out of a time machine.


----------



## DMilla (Apr 17, 2016)

Just added a few finishing touches...


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Nice Bike. Enjoy it.


----------

